# Photo Assignment #11 SUNSETS OR SUNRISES Due April 26th



## Big Bully

This weeks assignment is Sunsets and sunrises. You can post as many photos as you would like. Also just because there is a date in the heading doesn't mean you cannot post after that date. Enjoy and have fun. I look forward to your entries. 

Happy Shooting!


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## Big Bully

Gasp!!! So was mine!!!
Great shot though for a phone camera!


----------



## TCimages

1




2





3


----------



## carlostau

HI there,
I shot this from a cruiseship hand held and without filers except from the UV.
Nothing spectacular but I kinda like it


----------



## Big Bully

Oh wow!!! TC and carl your ocean sunsets are amazing! Really.. WOW!!!


----------



## Big Bully

I just took these today.


----------



## Sirashley

This was taken deep in the Florida Everglades...


----------



## schuylercat

Going...





Going...





Gone!


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful shots!! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## Dioboleque

From this morning...


----------



## Big Bully

Oh Dio!!! That is amazing!! I was waiting for your submission!


----------



## carlostau

Here's one I took at a Bonsai tree from below.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow Carlo that is absolutely stunning.. Really, I mean... WOW!!


----------



## SanctuS

Here are some of my first pics on the forum...and yes there is a reason the hammer is there...sorta...and this was taken with a Kodak Z710 since my film is outta batteries lol

1)






2)


----------



## PerrieBelle

I am so in love with the sky...


----------



## RMThompson

Mine:


----------



## SanctuS

I really like your HDR Thompson. I believe it was an HDR.  I think I remember seeing it before with all the images it took to create it.


----------



## Sirashley

I posted this in another thread but what the hell...


----------



## Dioboleque

Thanks BB! You're too kind! I was lucky to find the sky like that when I walked outside this morning. :sillysmi:


----------



## RMThompson

SanctuS said:


> I really like your HDR Thompson. I believe it was an HDR. I think I remember seeing it before with all the images it took to create it.


 
thanks, hdr, tonemap, whatever u wanna call it...  i like it


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

Sunset taken while driving




 Sunrise taken after one crazy night









Sunset taken today


----------



## bluAstrid

Around 7:45pm at a small lake near my place w/ a D60, 18-55mm @ around f/4some, 1/1000s.


----------



## Anderson




----------



## BradUF

Aww I just took some a few days ago waiting for snapfish


----------



## Big Bully

Wow everyone your shots are beautiful!
There is something about a sunset that is just magical. Obviously your photos have shown that! Way to go everyone, and keep them coming. I am enjoying every minute and submission in this assignment!!


----------



## Mullen

Took this one last night..





Here's one from a few weeks ago..


----------



## STICKMAN

Had no real clue about taking pictures when took this.


----------



## Big Bully

This is a picture that my husband took at work one evening, and he asked me to post it.


----------



## 3.14

This one was taken a couple of years ago....






These were taken with my camera phone while in St Pete last summer...


----------



## matt sawyers

Here's mine.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow Matt!!! I love your picture of the bridge.. Amazing!


----------



## Ehowey

There she is


----------



## Big Bully

What are those hills in the water? Is that around the Puget Sound?


----------



## Jon0807

Probably my most favorite subject   Here are a couple I took a while ago.  I'll try to get some newer ones up when I get the chance.


----------



## Dioboleque

From this evening...


----------



## Big Bully

Yea sunsets has to be my favorite subject also... Probably because there are no two sunsets that are the same, and they are so breath taking.
Here is the sunset I took with my phone about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Dioboleque

From last night...


----------



## Reed029

Over the pacific near San Francisco.


----------



## Dioboleque

Also from last night...


----------



## uplander




----------



## Sirashley

Another Everglades sunset... I'm still a noob..


----------



## Big Bully

Wow I can't believe the sunset is so red in the Everglades. That is amazing!


----------



## PushingTin




----------



## PushingTin

Sorry mine was taken before the assigment, just checked the rules now - but looking at  some other photos exif it appears I am not the only one posting a photo taken before the challenge?


----------



## Arch

Yes, the idea of assignments is to go and shoot FOR the assignment... its not just to show off your sunset pics like many people have done! (we have the Themes section for that).
But these threads are member driven rather than moderated so its up to you guys.


----------



## WTF?

its an oldy, but a goodie i think. not really on my behalf though, you cant really take a bad picture of a sunset like this, haha


----------



## JustAnEngineer

Sunsets are one of my favorite subjects.  You folks have posted some really beautiful shots.

A sunset was one of the very first things that I set out to shoot when I got a DSLR.

Mobile Bay:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Sunset/IMG_0038.jpg

Lake Holden:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Sunset/IMG_1357.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Sunset/IMG_1580.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Sunset/IMG_1581.jpg


Shot this week for the assignment:
BB60:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Alabama/IMG_1920.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Alabama/IMG_1922.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Alabama/IMG_1928.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Alabama/IMG_1940.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Alabama/IMG_2033.jpg

P.S.:  If you stick around after the sunset, it looks like this:
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Alabama/IMG_0185.jpg


----------



## lockwood81

Some sunsets from my recent trip to Dover, Del last week.


----------



## STICKMAN

Justanengineer That is great , nice shots. Wish more people would take a interest in our men and women protecting us. 

Once again nice work!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Arch said:


> Yes, the idea of assignments is to go and shoot FOR the assignment... its not just to show off your sunset pics like many people have done! (we have the Themes section for that).
> But these threads are member driven rather than moderated so its up to you guys.


 

I agree guys. The whole purpose for this assignment is for you guys to go out and shoot.. I enjoy the photos but the whole reason for the assignment is to get you out and shooting.


----------



## kundalini

So far I have found three ticks and about half a dozen scratches to get to this spot. I figure it was a fair trade.


----------



## One Sister

Yes, well worth it for the viewer, that's for sure.  I really love this one...and yes, kundalini, for what it's worth, I admire your work too .


----------



## LisaK24

sunrise shot here in Virginia Beach this past weekend :mrgreen:

my first time attempting any type of sunrise/sunset photo as well...it was definitely worth getting up early for!


----------



## tempra

Here's one from a couple of weeks ago, looking out over the Zambezi with the mist from Victoria Falls in the background...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow.. Lisa, I used to live in VA beach.! And your pictures just made me miss it!

Kundalini Yes I would say your photo was well worth the ticks.. BEAUTIFUL!

Tempra, What a shot! I mean wow! I love how you were able to capture the mist of the falls in your photo.. Fantastic.


----------



## kundalini

One Sister said:


> Yes, well worth it for the viewer, that's for sure. I really love this one...and yes, kundalini, *for what it's worth, I admire your work too* .


Wow, thanks and thanks again.  I have ever had that comment before.


Big Bully said:


> Kundalini Yes I would say your photo was well worth the ticks.. BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks BB.

*UPDATE:*  Now the patches of poison are showing and itching like mad.


----------



## Big Bully

kundalini said:


> Wow, thanks and thanks again. I have ever had that comment before.
> 
> Thanks BB.
> 
> *UPDATE:* Now the patches of poison are showing and itching like mad.


 

:hug:: Hey anytime, you were willing to go and get bit and brush against poison plants for our enjoyment.. So we should be saying thank you!

BTW you might want to get the poison spots checked out.


----------



## rom4n301




----------



## Antarctican

(Yes, I know it's grainy)


----------



## Redmare

First post here.  This was taken yesterday in Ottawa, Ontario Canada.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Hi Redmare, and welcome to TPF. I see one picture, followed by two red 'x's. 

(And I used to live in Ottawa...where were the pics taken?)


----------



## Redmare

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Hi Redmare, and welcome to TPF. I see one picture, followed by two red 'x's.
> 
> (And I used to live in Ottawa...where were the pics taken?)



Oops! Yeah they were error links but I thought I fixed those. Shouldn't be anymore red 'X's. That was actually taken on a hill right near Hog's Back Falls. It was very nice weather in Ottawa to be taking photographs.


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful photo Redmare! And welcome to TPF!

Anty, I love the sun in your photo. How did you get the photo to not have the suns rays?


----------



## Antarctican

I took the picture through my window, so perhaps there's a UV coating or something that blocks them? The lake is behind the electrical towers...so in the background you can see the pinky-orange reflection of the sun on the water.


----------



## Big Bully

I really like it.. It isn't often that you see the sun captured like that. Well done! Oh and big fan of the colors!


----------



## Antarctican

The sunrises are really spectacular when the sun is low on the horizon. There's no post-processing on that shot other than 'auto levels'. I just wish there was something more scenic in the foreground.  [Sometimes when it rises in a slightly different location I can get one of the ferries crossing in the foreground.  But I'm not always up early enough to catch the sunrise  :greenpbl: )


----------



## bikefreax

1,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.


----------



## Redmare

bikefreax said:


> 1,
> 
> 2.



Wow I love the first pic with that tree! Silhouetted trees against a sunset/sunrise are gorgeous!


----------



## bikefreax

Redmare said:


> Wow I love the first pic with that tree! Silhouetted trees against a sunset/sunrise are gorgeous!


 
That is actually the  second oldest Burr Oak tree in the country. It is huge and would probably take at least 5 men to reach around it.


----------



## Redmare

bikefreax said:


> That is actually the  second oldest Burr Oak tree in the country. It is huge and would probably take at least 5 men to reach around it.



Second oldest in the country?!?! I'm sure there are many Bur Oak trees in the US so that's pretty amazing. I've never seen one in real life. I'm sure there are a few here in Canada but I think they're more towards the mid-west.


----------



## Apex

first sunrise with my new camera


----------



## skier66

These are a couple years old from my Canon S40 (pre dSLR days), location Albuquerque.
Andy.


----------



## keith204




----------



## Antarctican

Man, great assignment! Some truly killer shots here!


----------



## chinpokojed

Here's one I shot the other day, C&C welcome!






Canon 40D / Sigma 18-50 f2.8 EX DC Macro / Speedlight 550EX
Shot at 18mm / 1/200 sec / F4 / ISO 1600


----------



## jakedoza

Here are a couple of sunsets I have taken photos of. I am in no way a professional and just used a point and shoot camera for these and they have not been edited.

This one I took at my parents place one evening. I wish now that I wouldn't have taken it at an angle, but oh well. 





This one I took while visiting New York last November. I was on a boat tour as the sun was setting over Jersey City. I realized later that the ISO was set way to high for this shot.


----------



## Sobek5150

Traveling back from Missouri I caught this in my rear-view mirror.  Consequently, my brakes hate me now


----------



## Dioboleque

A few from tonight...


----------



## Jon0807

taken about hour ago.  I may have fudged with the saturation a lil too much and got happy with the dodge tool


----------



## caspertodd

This is a big part of why I love this forum!  Seeing everyone's view on things.  It opens up my mind a little and gives me ideas.  There are some really great shots here!


----------



## Jon0807

Definately! I get so much inspiration and amazement by seeing everyone's work.  I also learn alot here


----------



## Jon0807

another from yesterday


----------



## Big Bully

You guys and girls amaze me! I am really loving this assignment and what everyone is coming up with. Fantastic!

Jake, I actually really love the fact that you took the photo of the trees at an angle, it changes the perspective and brings in a new way of looking at the scene. 
Thank you guys so much for participating! I am looking forward to seeing more submissions.


----------



## 3.14

Here is one from last night...


----------



## Rohape

Sunset in Kuwait. My camera was in the shop back home so I grabbed my buddy's Kodak.


----------



## mattlacey

I snapped this one today (one of many) in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney... was a fantastic view!


----------



## Exhale

Took these with my Cell phone on my way to my farm, It looked alot better in person. Dumb Cell phones...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow great photos! Who would have thought that Kuwait was so pretty.
Exhale, I like the cell phone shots. Usually thats all I have with me to take photos.


----------



## Exhale

They're so handy to have around, I wish i had my camera today when i was at my farm, there were around 15 fire trucks all doing there "Underwater" dive training, Quit the action, They also did a bunch of fake fire drills, The entire field is solid ice now haha


----------



## Big Bully

Exhale said:


> They're so handy to have around, I wish i had my camera today when i was at my farm, there were around 15 fire trucks all doing there "Underwater" dive training, Quit the action, They also did a bunch of fake fire drills, The entire field is solid ice now haha


 

Ice?! Where are you that you still have ice?!
eh, I guess we still have snow on our mountains...


----------



## memento

there's some awesome pictures in this thread!

this is in my backyard,


----------



## jtpro1

My daughter and I went out this evening to watch the sunset.


----------



## kundalini

^^ nice one jtpro1


----------



## lockwood81

Dioboleque, sice captures.  This thread is full of great sunsets...

I took these last night.


----------



## mroy

This is my first post on the board and just trying to get the hang of this. There are some amazing pictures in this thread.  Sunset from Miami Beach





Matt


----------



## JackCooper92

I might be too late but this is a little something I took, not the greatest but I like it.


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the forum Matt, I love your pictures of Miami!
Jack, nice sunset, were the clouds actually that orange? Either way, great job.

And to everyone, you are doing marvelous! I actually look forward to opening this thread every day! 
It doesn't matter if the Due date is up, you can post whenever you want and however often you want in this thread. I am loving it!


----------



## Dioboleque

lockwood81 said:


> Dioboleque, sice captures.


 
Thanks! I really like ur shot with the bridge! :sillysmi:


----------



## aemcgo0

Hey All,
I know it's a bit later then that date, but I thought I would get in on this as well.

This is Old Hickory Lake Behind my house last Friday afternoon.







Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Sardine

Yes, this is late, but hey.

I took these shots last night:











Second one is of Table Mountain with a 'table cloth' on.


----------



## Jon0807

Stepped out the door yesterday after a busy day out and found this.


----------



## Big Bully

Don't worry about the due date. You can post for as long as you want. The due date is just when the next assignments will be posted.


----------



## randerson07

I took this one on Saturday.



Click the picture to go to the larger sizes.


----------



## Dioboleque

randerson ~ really like that! :sillysmi:

1 more, from last Thursday night...


----------



## Rock

Here is one for ya.....


----------



## dklod




----------



## Rock

Beautiful image dklod.......


----------



## johngpt

I'm new to the site. Just working my way around the threads, and noticed this one regarding sunsets.

This was taken 29 April, and became my most recent desktop background. We're having reddish/yellow sunsets due to the nearby forest fires.


----------



## Ejazzle




----------



## daluke09

Taken this morning around 6:30. The photo still doesnt do it justice!


----------



## johngpt

I love sunrises. I just wish they didn't come so early.


----------



## kundalini

Got out about 5:30 AM to set up and apparently forgot to reset something from the last time out with the camera.  Lots of noise, but... anyway....


----------



## daluke09

Kundalini, that was a great idea of having the moon and sun in one picture.  I just don't think I'll ever do it seeing as how you have to get up at 530.  Well maybe I will when I've been up all night but I'm sure the pictures will stink.  Great pic.


----------



## Big Bully

Great job everyone. I seriously love this assignment, you guys are making my day everytime you post pics.. Thank you!


----------



## Mullen




----------



## rufus5150

Better late than never... took this one on 5/8. The golden sunset was awesome and at the same time we had this pretty nasty stormfront headed in.


----------



## totalmajor




----------



## johngpt

The particles that have been coloring our sunsets due to the forest fire have subsided somewhat, and we now have more hues available.

Hmmm. Looking at the preview, it's pretty grainy. I think I need to save it as a higher quality jpeg and upload it again.

Uploading higher res didn't change the dark cloud graininess.


----------



## goodoneian

took this yesterday at the pier in oceanside


----------



## randerson07

Your Html tag is incorrect but the shot looks wonderful.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow goodoneian, that photo is fantastic! It makes me want to go to the beach!


----------



## BrandonS

Mine's rather boring.  First time I ever tried to catch this since I've owned the camera and there was no interesting foreground.


----------



## Big Bully

I like the water as a forground. It reflects the colors of the sky, which makes for a beautiful photo.


----------



## Dioboleque

This is a total stretch but I thought it looked like sun rays back when I took a similar photo for the Green assignment.





I took these before the assignment but thought I'd share anyways...

Sunrise last July




Sunrise from March


----------



## hoevesruperd

i wasnt on this forum on april 26th. so this is mine
-not edited-


----------



## jerry 1 a b

Had to climb on the roof to capture this one!  Scrolling through this thread, I notice that there are several similar to this one of mine.  Nice shots everyone!


----------



## Jon0807

another in front of my house


----------



## BrandonS

Ok here's another shot.  I was reading Bryan Peterson's, "Understanding Exposure" and worked on my metering a bit.  I took it out my rear glass door this morning before I left for work.


----------



## Big Bully

BrandonS said:


> Ok here's another shot. I was reading Bryan Peterson's, "Understanding Exposure" and worked on my metering a bit. I took it out my rear glass door this morning before I left for work.


 

I hope you don't mind but I had to set this photo as my background on my computer. This photo is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Big Bully

Dioboleque said:


> This is a total stretch but I thought it looked like sun rays back when I took a similar photo for the Green assignment.


 
They do look like the suns rays.. But what is it? I always love your photos! You are so creative, can you throw some of your creativity my way?


----------



## Dioboleque

Thanks BB! It's actually a dying palm leaf. My pic for the Green assignment which inspired this one was a live palm leaf. :sillysmi:


----------



## Big Bully

Thank you for sharing your creativity with everyone!


----------



## BrandonS

no prob big bully.  I'm just glad I took a pic that actually came out decent.


----------



## bblaine

and here is the sun "setting" behind a sand storm...


----------



## Big Bully

Great photo's! Simply beautiful!


----------



## PNA

There are some incredibly beautiful shots in this thread!!!

Nicely done, everone!


----------



## Big Bully

We have some really talented people on this forum, and thankfully we have a ton of people who are very talented in these assignment threads.
Thank you everyone for your participation!


----------



## NecroBolt

First post.  

There's some awesome photos here.  I'm kinda scared to jump in, but here ya' go anyway.  

Rockaway Beach, Queens New York.


----------



## Wozza

Went out and captured this one last night!


----------



## KhronoS

Here's one of mine


----------



## Big Bully

NecroBolt said:


> First post.
> 
> There's some awesome photos here. I'm kinda scared to jump in, but here ya' go anyway.
> 
> Rockaway Beach, Queens New York.


 
Great photo! There is no reason to be scared, we have people at all levels of photography you will fit in great here! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## NecroBolt

Big Bully said:


> Great photo! There is no reason to be scared, we have people at all levels of photography you will fit in great here! Welcome to the forum!!


 
Thanks.  This is THE place I was looking for.  I totally love it here.  Great place to learn and further my love for photography.  :thumbup:


----------



## littlesandra




----------



## Big Bully

NecroBolt said:


> Thanks. This is THE place I was looking for. I totally love it here. Great place to learn and further my love for photography. :thumbup:


 
You are right, it is a great place to learn, and make friends. We have a fantastic group of people here that are fun and are overly willing to help one learn.:thumbup:



littlesandra said:


>


 

Wow that is a sexy photo! I showed it to my husband and....he started to drool..  Nice one!


----------



## RandyB

Big Bully said:


> You are right, it is a great place to learn, and make friends. We have a fantastic group of people here that are fun and are overly willing to help one learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is a sexy photo! I showed it to my husband and....he started to drool..  Nice one!


 
That is a photo to drool over!! Very nice!:heart:


----------



## skier66




----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## johngpt

And what a great first post! Outstanding images.


----------



## AdrianBetti

johngpt said:


> And what a great first post! Outstanding images.


Thank you. I had that first image printed to canvas and it looks amazin. Very nice forum, I'll be a regular.


----------



## frfefarfearz

lovely photos ~ ilove the water on the second image!
Wat cam are u using?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Wow all great pics! That first one is awesome though!!


----------



## AdrianBetti

frfefarfearz said:


> lovely photos ~ ilove the water on the second image!
> Wat cam are u using?


Sony A100 actually... Tamron 2.8, 28-75 I think. I'm loving the photo assignments. Seems like i can just scoop up my already taken images and post!


----------



## Rolland




----------



## johngpt

I like the quality of light and the greater saturation of the third one.


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## johngpt

Finally had a nice sunset this evening.

1.






2.


----------



## Big Bully

I haven't been in this thread for ages! I really need to download my photos, I have some really good ones.

Thank you everyone for your submissions, you are doing a fantastic job, and I am loving all of the feedback and photos! Great Job!


----------



## zandman




----------



## AF44

2 from a long time ago


----------



## johngpt

AF44, isn't that Indiana Jones walking along that ridge?


----------



## mudthirsty

Here are a few from different cameras, and different locations.


----------



## johngpt

mudthirsty, those are sweet.


----------



## mudthirsty

thanks,

the third one was actually taken with the Canon Rebel Gii film.  The first two, with my Canon Rebel xti DSLR.


----------



## Big Bully

Mudthirsty those are great! Thanks for posting, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## dangergoinoff




----------



## lockwood81

This is quite a beautiful thread, lots of great pictures so far...here are my contributions from last week.


Delaware bay sunrise.










Delaware sunset


----------



## johngpt

This next image was from our sunset on Wed, 16Jul08. I liked it enough to make it my current desktop background. This is the screenshot of it.


----------



## OB-LL426

This challenge was supposed to be due the 26th, my birthday. Hah, I found that funny, mainly since sunrises/sunsets are my favorite. xD
Here's just a few.


----------



## DannyB

This is a bit of and older shot but one I have always loved...(wish I had backed up just a little more to get 3 whole trees in there  ) 






And another shot, through glass from my hotel room one evening


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots Danny, I actually like the shot with the partial tree. It adds character to the picture, you know kind of an element of surprise. 
Oh, and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## johngpt

Like how the moon got captured, peeking out from under the clouds. Didn't get blown out either. Way to go.  :thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

Man, I need some filters:






A bit of a closer shot:


----------



## Big Bully

Brutus, my vote totally goes to #2! Although I do like #1, the bigger trees are more appealing to me. Great Job!!


----------



## cosmonaut




----------



## johngpt

cosmo, that's one heck of an image.


----------



## Raymond

Wow, this thread has some amazing pictures in it.  Great job you all!


----------



## cosmonaut

johngpt said:


> cosmo, that's one heck of an image.


 
   Thanks


----------



## xHaloHaterx




----------



## jenn76

I'll be out at sunset with my camera again tomorrow... I have a shoot in the evening, so I'll hang out a bit after it's over and see what I can get.


----------



## cosmonaut




----------



## agrteknolan




----------



## cosmonaut




----------



## johngpt

Cosmo (Greg), been to your site. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## BTilson

Here is one I took just this morning. Kind of subdued, but I like it.


----------



## K_Pugh

Don't usually do sunsets. The sky was fairly dark with some clouds that were rainbow coloured, didn't turn out too well, polariser didn't work either due to the angle from the sun so i settled with this from my window. the same ole sun. (300mm)


----------



## photo28

Heres an old one I took a few years ago in Key West:




Its from a while ago, taken with film so its noisy, but I still like it.


----------



## johngpt

Can certainly see why you'd like it.

Could probably be cleaned up quite a bit in photoshop, eradicating dust, scratches, etc that came with the scanning.

Some healing brush, some selective curves adjustment layers, and one might never know that it was from a scan of an older film print.

It had been well composed and well exposed. A classic.  :thumbup:


----------



## der8

&#20160;&#20040;&#29609;&#24847;,&#22403;&#22334;.


----------



## johngpt

der8 said:


> &#20160;&#20040;&#29609;&#24847;,&#22403;&#22334;.



"Any gadget, trash" is what my online translator has come up with for what was posted.

Hmmm.


----------



## photo28

der8 said:


> &#20160;&#20040;&#29609;&#24847;,&#22403;&#22334;.
> 
> "Any gadget, trash" is what my online translator has come up with for what was posted.
> 
> Hmmm.


 Whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## photo28

johngpt said:


> Can certainly see why you'd like it.
> 
> Could probably be cleaned up quite a bit in photoshop, eradicating dust, scratches, etc that came with the scanning.
> 
> Some healing brush, some selective curves adjustment layers, and one might never know that it was from a scan of an older film print.
> 
> It had been well composed and well exposed. A classic. :thumbup:


Thank you.
I hae been wanting to fix it up for a while, and I got a little done. Before I fixed it to post it was little crooked, so I got that far. When I get the chance to remove the scratches and dust and stuff, I'm going to try, hopefully it'll come up good.


----------



## Big Bully

I took this last night at the Idaho State Fair.


----------



## johngpt

Meg, that's outrageous!   :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

John, I knew you of all people would enjoy that shot!! Thank you!


----------



## sburatorul

nice pictures everyone. here are my addition as promised

sunset in a pond






sunrise





sunset


----------



## johngpt

I really like how you caught the duck's reflection!


----------



## Big Bully

SB, I love your third photo! It is fabulous!


----------



## sburatorul

thanks! its always nice to see that people like what i do.


----------



## DarknGorgeous




----------



## MyNameIsChris

I posted this in a different thread, but thought it appropriate to put it here too.


----------



## bwlergh

Taken earlier this year in April


----------



## Toxic Toast

awesome pictures!!! i like the colors in yours mynameischris.


----------



## Purple

I took this on the beach lastnight, just at dusk. This is my first post taken from my DSLR.


----------



## johngpt

Purple, congratulations on your camera. What kind did you get?


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## johngpt

Man, I really like this railing!


----------



## Purple

johngpt said:


> Purple, congratulations on your camera. What kind did you get?


 
Thanks. I bought a second hand Canon Rebel EOS, 8mp. It came with 2 lenses, and a few filters. I purchased a few books on how to use it, and am now just starting to play around with it.

TATTRAT - I *LOVE* your pics you just added. I can't decide if the 2nd or 3rd is my fav. They are beautiful.


----------



## mich229

Very nice


----------



## cosmonaut




----------



## Toxic Toast

awesome pictures tattrat and cosmo!


----------



## cosmonaut

Toxic Toast said:


> awesome pictures tattrat and cosmo!


 

 Thanks........


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shot John and cosmo!!!


----------



## JamesDD

taken down the road from my cabin. this slide is old, rusted and clearly unsafe for anyone to actually use. thankfully it caught my eye when i was driving back from getting food so i grabbed my tripod and took advantage of the situation... let me know what you think!


----------



## johngpt

Tripod made it a great image, very crisply focused.


----------



## cosmonaut

Big Bully said:


> Nice shot John and cosmo!!!


 

 Thanks


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, I think I have a contribution ... or two. Hang on!

This one was on 9 September:






And this on 13 September:






Cosmo's latest contribution made me think of the second here, and while I went to look for it, I stumbled across the first and thought I might post the two of them.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh Corinna! What peaceful shots! Looks like a great spot to unwind! Great job!

I love the clouds in #1 but #2 is my favorite. There is just something about the sun coming through the trees that is just captivating!


----------



## TATTRAT

Purple said:


> Thanks. I bought a second hand Canon Rebel EOS, 8mp. It came with 2 lenses, and a few filters. I purchased a few books on how to use it, and am now just starting to play around with it.
> 
> TATTRAT - I *LOVE* your pics you just added. I can't decide if the 2nd or 3rd is my fav. They are beautiful.





Toxic Toast said:


> awesome pictures tattrat and cosmo!




Thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT

a few more. Ala Moana beach park







Chicks Beach





Napal'i Coas


----------



## johngpt

Oh, my.

:thumbup:


----------



## MissMia

I might as well add my Grand Canyon pics here too! :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

Christina, you've read my comments on these at your flickr, but I still can't say too much how outstanding they are.


----------



## Big Bully

Tat beautiful shots.. Wow.. I mean seriously Wow!!

Mia, Nice! They are beautiful as always!

Here are some of my additions... That I took today.


----------



## Lord_Nikon

It was a beautiful sunset tonight.
This is just a quick photo from my house..


----------



## Big Bully

Oh wow!!! What a view!!!


----------



## Lord_Nikon

Big Bully said:


> Oh wow!!! What a view!!!


It's great, on the 4th of July you can see the bullet tracers
(that's Richmond,CA right there)


----------



## Big Bully

Well, hell if you have pictures of that, PLEASE show! That has to be amazing!!


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian, great stuff. That one with the kids is superb. Made me go, "ooooh."


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots Ian, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Ian, great stuff. That one with the kids is superb. Made me go, "ooooh."



Thanks!  I have a gazillion images from my last two weeks in Italy -- I'm just too jet-lagged to work on them.  The sunrise was one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Great shots Ian, absolutely beautiful.



Thanks, Meg!


----------



## Paul M

1.




2.




3.


​


----------



## Garbear1020

Kansas is the wheat state







late fly over





don't know if this belongs here but i like it : )


----------



## genital_apparatus

I think I'll add my piece to this thread.    Taken in the Philippines a few months ago:


----------



## Big Bully

Wow... I love coming into this thread. I mean wow, look at all of the beautiful shots! Great job everyone!


----------



## phoenix_rising

Here are a couple from yesterday morning...

Untouched...





A bit of tweaking in Picasa...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow those colors are fantastic! And I am a big fan of the sillouette.


----------



## Lunchbox

sky looked crazy...too bad i was stuck in town but i snapped a pic anyway.


----------



## phoenix_rising

^This almost looks like the sky caught fire! 



Big Bully said:


> Wow those colors are fantastic! And I am a big fan of the sillouette.



Thank you very much. I am glad you enjoyed them.  I was just driving into work and I pulled off into a self-storage parking lot and started snapping. 

I am very impressed with all the talent we've got on this forum. Amazing shots everyone. Keep up the good worK!


----------



## lostep3

Here is one that I took over the summer


----------



## icassell




----------



## Funky

Heres one from bodie california at 6am, it was REALLY cold ;0


----------



## Big Bully

I swear that this thread is my therapy after a stressful day.
Wow.. I mean wow.. These shots are fantastic! Great job everyone. 
I know I have probably said it before but I love sunsets...lol


----------



## Mitch1640

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3


----------



## phoenix_rising

I think this is more of a moonrise than a sunrise but I figured you guys might enjoy the wiggy looking sky we had last night... The strange transparent quality of the clouds kind of made me think of a 80's horror flick. Sorry they are not the best. I am still working on my low light aperature shutter settings. The first shot includes no flash, shot on Aperature priority mode. The second includes flash. I shot these freehand, although I wish I had remembered my tripod.


----------



## Big Bully

Your first shot totally reminds me of the movie Sleepy Hollow! It might be how the moon and the clouds just seem to swirl, but it is creepy, and I like both of your shots.


----------



## maulrat

Went to the mall just before dark.  Got bored so I popped off a few shots while sitting in the parking lot.  My first pano


----------



## genital_apparatus

Just read the rules and realized I sort of cheated with my last photograph (not shot during course of assignment), so I'll make up for it and post one that fits within the rules:


----------



## johngpt

Guidelines?

We don't need no stinkin' guidelines!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## paxye

I took this when I was on Vacation in BC...
Foreshore park at sunset...


----------



## Big Bully

Pax, I love your shot. It is... WOW.. I mean wow, what can I say!


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## genital_apparatus

Beautiful sky in that photograph.


----------



## Big Bully

Dionysus, you constantly amaze me by the photos you take! Way to go! Beautiful.


----------



## TWoods450

maulrat said:


> Went to the mall just before dark.  Got bored so I popped off a few shots while sitting in the parking lot.  My first pano


what lens did you use for this photo?


----------



## Dionysus

Thank you. it's one of my favorites thus far.


----------



## zandman




----------



## Rock

I forgot to post this one. I know, if I was around more.....


----------



## Hobbes

yeah I know I am like 7 months late or something but I just want to share some of the sunset shots I took during the past summer











not really a sunset shot but it was taken during a sunset


----------



## bbowling07

Love the shots you guys have posted!


----------



## Big Bully

You guys are doing great!! I am loving the shots that have been posted! Who knows one of these days I will get out there and shoot again...


----------



## johngpt




----------



## SuperMom30




----------



## johngpt

SuperMom30 said:


>


I really like the diagonals in this.


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## johngpt

Dios mio Dionysus!


----------



## Kondro86

Both of these were taken last night July 3rd '09. So glad i decided to take a little drive to this place.


----------



## kyen

Here is my first attempt at a sunset!


----------



## johngpt

Usually Big Bully would be the one to say great stuff everyone, but she's probably off getting knackered over the holiday weekend.  :lmao:

So, Kondro, glad you took that drive, great images.



kyen said:


> Here is my first attempt at a sunset!



And kyen, great exposure. You sure that this is a first try?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Since were still sharing sunrises/sets.


This one was last month.






This one I took in the front lawn, handheld yesterday.


----------



## kyen

johngpt said:


> And kyen, great exposure. You sure that this is a first try?


Sure is! I just happen to be in the condo at the right time! 
I should mention that this picture was taken through a window that had been almost painted shut. I was able to open it just enough to get my lens out.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

And another one from this evening.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I love having this lake within walking distance.


----------



## johnj2803

here is my share


----------



## SlimPaul

Here's a photo of the sunset by the sea.
Wow Dionysus, your photo is truly outstanding!


----------



## terryc967

here is one with my car, the color of my car is called le mans sunset metallic






and one of my friends truck


----------



## Soocom1

Outside my front door.


----------



## mitsugirly

Here's a couple of mine. (All are sunsets...I don't get up early enough in the morning for sunrise lol)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

This thread just wont die will it?

Brilliant rays last night.


----------



## johngpt

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> This thread just wont die will it?
> 
> Brilliant rays last night.



Not until the sun goes nova!  

Stunning image.


----------



## Tweaker

Nothing big here but one of my fav's.  Early morning driving with the camera and stopping in the middle of a dirt road for a minute.  I just love the middle of no where.


----------



## johngpt

Tweaker, nice shot.

I lived for a couple years in Athens, OH. Beautiful area.


----------



## Tweaker

johngpt said:


> Tweaker, nice shot.
> 
> I lived for a couple years in Athens, OH. Beautiful area.


 

Funny you mention that, I shot that in Athens County.

Thanks


----------



## johngpt

And this is why I continue to live here:







I don't think I could live anywhere that doesn't have these skies.


----------



## Tweaker

It's hard to beat that, I fell in love with the west because of the sky.

This was shot in Utah over looking Salt Lake City a few days after i bought the camera, flew out for a job interview.


----------



## johngpt

Ah, you know it!!!


----------



## Soocom1

John.. nice shot.... Looks like over by Mariposa....


----------



## goalieguy00

Here is my sunset, and yes I know my watermark is huge. This is taken off of a cruise ship in Alaska

1)


----------



## johngpt

Soocom1 said:


> John.. nice shot.... Looks like over by Mariposa....


Yes, near the large water containers. At least, that's what I think they are. There's a little sunport there from which I shot.

And thank you.


----------



## johngpt

From a little later that same evening as my one above.


----------



## Boutte

New Orleans skyline.


----------



## Cely

Johngpt, your images are spectacular!

Took this last night,


----------



## johngpt

Cely said:


> Johngpt, your images are spectacular!
> 
> Took this last night,


Thanks Cely. This one of yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Plankton

We had a brilliant sunset last night, almost mised but here are a few I got:
















-Javin


----------



## johngpt

>




Javin, that bit of mist is fabulous.

Not to mention the curve of the river that you caught perfectly to bring us in.


----------



## JoeDif

Took this while walking back to my car after a hike at one of the state parks around here


----------



## Plankton

Thanks John! At least rain all the time gives us one thing, fog for photos 

Joe: Love the Dynamic range, and that sun is intense. Great capture.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Turbo




----------



## angelous

and


----------



## johngpt

Angelous, it seems your links aren't working correctly.

From the email notice I received telling me that you've replied to this thread, I clicked on your image url's and was brought to tinypic.com.

Nice images. How do we know at tinypic.com who the photographer is? I don't see anything on that page that identifies this as your image.

Are you sure you want to be using tinypic for your image hosting? It looks like anyone can choose to grab your image's code and download the image, or post it anywhere they choose.

Quite a few folks use flickr, or photobucket, or deviantArt for their image hosting (just a few of many). Your photos are in your private account at image hosting sites like these.


----------



## Laura Gommans

I just love sunsets in the summer! Most beautiful light of the day.


----------



## choudhrysaab




----------



## Sibouc

I'm new here (and to Digital photo). Anyway, I liked some of my sunset I took in Turkey and Greece.
























http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3578/3843346456_9652cbeb94.jpg


----------



## johngpt

Sibouc, gorgeous!


----------



## Boutte

Is it ok to post shots that I've already posted in another thread? If not I'll dete them.


----------



## johngpt

Boutte, who could complain about viewing shots as nice as these?

I'll try not to post the same shots in the various themed threads, but at my age, the memory isn't so good, and it'll sometimes happen.

I'm not aware of any hard rule about it.

But, as my wife will often point out, there is much about which I'm not aware!


----------



## Boutte

Thank you John. From what I've seen you're sharp enough to take some great photos. And a fuzzy memory can come in quite handy at times.


----------



## IgsEMT




----------



## Sibouc

Thank you John. I'm starting to fall in love with photography. I hope it'll take to places I've never expected. I'm already dedicating a lot of my travelling time waiting to capture the best shot I can. It is always so worth the time when you feel the result is good.


----------



## Nolan

What do you think? Heres my attempt!


----------



## Kondro86




----------



## Hobbes

This isn't exactly a sunrise shot more like pre-sunrise but whatever


----------



## icassell




----------



## Cortney

Dillion Beach, CA


----------



## icassell

I put this in the Sky theme, but it really is better here

Sunrise over the Dolomites


----------



## johngpt

All these recent images are amazing, but Ian, this takes the cake.

Freaking awesome!



icassell said:


>


----------



## icassell

Thanks, John


----------



## jnm




----------



## johngpt

jnm, that's marvelous.


----------



## icassell

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jnm

thanks!  always great for a noob to hear!


----------

